# 8wt $350 range



## Capt_pierce (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been looking to buy an 8wt rod in the $350 range. I've looked at the Redington vapen, g-loomis pro-4x and tfo mangrove and bvk. I'm going to be using this rod in the glades for reds and snook. Any other suggestions on rods in that price range.


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

no other suggestions, but i did use a friends Pro-4x 8wt on a trip when my luggage didnt make it the first day and was very impressed with the rod, it could cast a mile but still plenty easy to load at short range with good accuracy


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Capt_pierce said:


> I've been looking to buy an 8wt rod in the $350 range. I've looked at the Redington vapen, g-loomis pro-4x and tfo mangrove and bvk. I'm going to be using this rod in the glades for reds and snook. Any other suggestions on rods in that price range.


I tried a friends Sage XP 8wt and decided to get one off e-bay. I got it for $337 shipped. It is a discontinued model. I did bid $400 for one and got outbid. This rod is highly thought of and there is some new ones on e-bay from an outfitter that claims to have a new run of these rods at $460.00.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

BVK would be a great choice.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Is used an option? Seems like you could get a good used pro 1 and money left over!!


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...S0&_nkw=g+loomis+crosscurrent+glx&_sacat=1492


I shopped for ever for one of these and finally gave up and bought something else,, but I hear they are great rods...


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I bought the rod mentioned above^ (8wt glx cc) here on Microskiff awhile back for the range you are talking. It is a great rod, but for some reason I keep throwing the Vapen. I have the cork model and the rod, for me, is awesome. Its a 9wt though.


----------



## kevinberwanger (Nov 24, 2015)

Just picked up the tfo mangrove 8wt it's awesome I love it !! Loads great close range you can get it out there also just not a good rod to cast 75 plus on a windy day. I would get the tfo bvk but I've heard the tip breaks a lot on them. The mangrove is alittle heavier cause it has a stronger coating. 


I would go mangrove


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

All of these are good choices for you (except the GLX (I'll tell you why later)) and you may want to throw in the Redington Predator in that mix.

But here again, what I like and what you guys like might not necessarily be what he'll like. Not everyone throws the same, not everyone is at the same casting level and not everyone prefers the same action of rod. Oh I forgot to mention that not everyone here is fishing the same waters with the same hurdles and pitfalls under the same conditions and of course, not everyone is fishing for the same fish. Snook and reds, 2 different animals! Inside the Glades and outside are different, north or south are different and (i.e. tight qtrs, wide open spaces, deep water, skinny water, mangrove roots and branches, grass flats, small protected creeks, Hwy 41 ditches or big wide open rivers and windy bays).  The Glades is a big place ya know with lots of different stuff to do. Nevertheless, It might just depend on the Capt himself. But for him, a mid range rod is a good choice to look for and may be all that he will need.

Capt_pierce, what side of the Glades are you on? I say that since you should probably go to a few shops (we may recommend) and throw a few rods to see what rod feels better to you and your casting style. You may also have one of those guys take a look on how you cast and try to fit the rod to what they think may feel good to you you based on a few things. I'm currently blind from where I sit. 

If someone is asking a GLX is not the rod for them. It's an ultra fast rod that's light and is better suited for more advanced caster chasing bonefish in generalities.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

[QUOTE
If someone is asking a GLX is not the rod for them. It's an ultra fast rod that's light and is better suited for more advanced caster chasing bonefish in generalities.[/QUOTE]

I can't really can't say you are wrong, but I appreciate you calling me an advanced caster.. It looks as though he is a captain, so he might have plenty of experience with a fly rod himself, IDK... However, I have three Loomis 8# and they are all different. I would only describe the NRX as ultra fast, the pro 1 is one of the most forgiving rods I have ever casted, it is what I learned on and the GLX classic is a touch slower ..
The rod I was suggesting is the 9# and I own a Classic 8# and personally would go heavier to the 9.. They do not make the GLX classic 9 anymore and they are hard to come by... I didn't really want one until I read an article about how Loomis tried to stop making them and so many people complained that they had to put them back into production(which you still can't order a new 9.) I like to read Salty Shores a lot and every writer I follow has a Classic 9 for a redfish rod, IDK why they have them, I've never been able to get my hands on one... I'm just assuming when several people that can have anything they want hold on to one particular rod, there is a reason...


----------



## Capt_pierce (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm mostly going be fishing the mangroves in the back bays and occasionally fishing the flats in the open. I also don't want a rod that's too fast because I'm going to be fishing close quarters a lot and I'm not the most experienced caster.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I have a BVK and primarily fish 10,000 islands and love it. Take a look at that and the mangrove, supposedly the mangrove is better for short casts, but I can make short casts with my BVK just fine.


----------



## Capt_pierce (Nov 23, 2015)

The only thing I'm worried about with the bvk is I've heard they don't have much backbone and break pretty easily. I've heard they're the best casting rod for the price though.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Every once in awhile you will see a Sage Xi2 or Xi3 in new or almost new pop up for that price. May be a bit fast for what you want but they are great rods. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok I would suggest go and throw all those rods with the same reel with a good line on it. Side by side if you can. Remember, this will be a backup rod for your clients too if they had a problem with theirs or didn't bring one. So most clients are not the best casters (trout fishermen from up north), so you need a rod that will also be a little forgiving (most of those guys don't need to throw more than 40ft but here you do) and will hold up to some abuse and rod pressure.

Most reds will come out of the sticks as soon as you hook em or apply pressure on them. But snook will know and head right for every place they remember where to cut you off at (and believe me when I say they know EVERY place where to get that done, around them). Don't mean to step on any of you redfish guys toes but, snook are smarter than reds and will require way more heat to get them out of trouble. That being said, you will need more backbone.

Personally, I know how to find the backbone in a rod when fighting a fish, but not everyone does. So when a lot of peeps have a good fish on, their brains turn to mush and they forget to be careful and play out the fish properly. (that also goes for learning how to hookset juvi poons (they always forget what you tell them to do. lol)). So you need a rod that will have more backbone when you have a brain fart.

That being said, out of the list, I personally myself would grab the BVK since I prefer a faster lighter rod since (like zlenart1) I can make it do what I want. But here's what I recommend for you. The Mangrove is a softer action rod for tight close casts and it's got the backbone. At this point I would say the BVK is out. But I would take a serious look at the Redington Predator. It's faster than the Mangrove, built tougher & has more backbone than the BVK. Also more backbone and a bit slower than the Vapen. Still a great mangrove bush rod but will be fine for open water casting. I like both the Redington and the TFO's over a used Sage's in that price range for you because of the backbone and the larger guides unless you were looking at a used RPLXi (which would also be a good rod for you). You may also look for a used T&T Horizon or used Scott S?S (T, 3 or 4). Also look for a used Hardy Zenith or Proaxis. I feel there's an advantage with larger guides with folks who haven't thrown rods for too long (too many reasons to explain). I also like the way a Predator feels in-hand (and not quite so stiff) over the TFO TiCRx and feel it's a little more smooth on the cast. They also have a great warranty that doesn't require money for the replacement.

I can't say I had enough time with the Pro-4x so idk. I've owned a lot of Loomis in the past and have thrown some of the higher end rods they have lately (not owned them tho). Limp Shrimp says he likes the Classic GLX and I personally love them, but I wouldn't recommend it for you (fast and fragile) and your situation. I'm not a big fan of Loomis' warranty dept tho.

9wts are another story.... Different animal than an 8wt and everything changes with that wt rod. Softer rods feel stiffer and with the heavier lines, it changes the way they feel. For me when I'm in the Glades, I'm holding off and chasing bigger fish. So a 9wt is always a key rod that I'll look to 1st. The BVK then changes and now has more backbone. The Mangrove all of a sudden becomes a faster rod than the 8wt model, etc', etc. Basically the mfgs stiffen up the rod to handle the heavier lines. But they are more challenging to throw, so I wouldn't recommend it for a 1st time saltwater rod, unless you absolutely need it and are throwing bigger, heavier flies at bigger fish in constant windy conditions and you want to reduced getting railroaded into the tree roots. Your casting mechanics and techniques needs to be more spot on tho unless you want to bury bad habits into your muscle memory.

Ok, so get a good line that throws slightly bigger flies than normal and go throw a few rods to see what feels good to you.

Did you find a reel yet? If not, whats you budget?

What fly shops are you near? What bands do they carry? What side of the Glades are you at?


----------



## Capt_pierce (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a nautilus ccfx2 6/8 with rio 8wt bonefish quickshooter I got as a present and have been using an older orvis rod. And I mostly fish around chokoloskee. Mangrove outfitters is the closest shop but it's still 45 min away so I haven't checked down there yet .


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Dose close quarters mean limited room to back cast? Or what do you mean by that? It would appear I have odd taste in rod speeds, when I'm trying to put flies in the bushes I'm worse with a slow rod, I really only like a slow rod when I'm wading...

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/9-weight-hardy-proaxis-one-piece-250-00-shipped.35756/


----------



## Capt_pierce (Nov 23, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Dose close quarters mean limited room to back cast? Or what do you mean by that? It would appear I have odd taste in rod speeds, when I'm trying to put flies in the bushes I'm worse with a slow rod, I really only like a slow rod when I'm wading...
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/9-weight-hardy-proaxis-one-piece-250-00-shipped.35756/


 Just mean I'm going to be mostly fishing the bushes, not much on the flats


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt_pierce said:


> I have a nautilus ccfx2 6/8 with rio 8wt bonefish quickshooter I got as a present and have been using an older orvis rod. And I mostly fish around chokoloskee. Mangrove outfitters is the closest shop but it's still 45 min away so I haven't checked down there yet .


Ok good reel for an 8wt. You also have BPS further north.


----------



## Foreverglades93 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have an 8wt sage approach and I absolutely love it. Around $290-$300


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Allen Fly Fishing Azimuth or Volant


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Foreverglades93 said:


> I have an 8wt sage approach and I absolutely love it. Around $290-$300


Just found this rod for $170 (free shipping) http://north40.com/outdoor/fly-fishing/fly-rods/sage-approach-fly-rod


----------



## Foreverglades93 (Dec 20, 2015)

yobata said:


> Just found this rod for $170 (free shipping) http://north40.com/outdoor/fly-fishing/fly-rods/sage-approach-fly-rod


Wow Bass ProShops is taxing so damn hard. F that place. That Rod half the price!?!?! Wtf. Buy it dude, I love mine


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I just did.


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

Have you considered the Scott Tidal. Around 450 or so new. But after throwing it for a Summer/Fall it is more like throwing a 900 dollar rod. You could probably pick a used one up for your 350. But in the end what's an extra hundred bucks right.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There's a store in Miami called Hopkin's Carter. They tried setting up a fly fishing section but didn't do too well. They have inventory of TFO and GLoomis rods. My buddy picked up a 10wt GLoomis Pro4x for $200 on clearance. I know they have been trying to clearance the stuff out for over a year now, but still had quite a bit of rods last time I was there. The inventory is random, but maybe if you give them a call and see what they have in stock before making the drive, might be worth a shot. I bought Wulff lines off them for $40 on clearance. They had stock of Wulff and Cortland lines on clearance.


----------



## Mike Storey (Sep 17, 2019)

Capt_pierce said:


> I've been looking to buy an 8wt rod in the $350 range. I've looked at the Redington vapen, g-loomis pro-4x and tfo mangrove and bvk. I'm going to be using this rod in the glades for reds and snook. Any other suggestions on rods in that price range.


I like the BVK over the Mangrove but think the Axiom II X is superior to both for just a few mire $$’s.


----------

